# Did I come to the right place?



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm heading to your neck of the woods for the last two weeks of March. I've surf cast Carolina beach in Nov, but this will be my first spring trip. Plan on bringing my jon-boat, and fishing the seaway and inlets a little also. Just looking for a little advice from some friendly fishermen (or women)... . Here is a pic I'll share with you. Shows the kind of toothy critters I fish for here in Ohio...








I am addicted to Muskie fishing...this is a little over the average size. Normal catches are in the mid 30" range this one was 40 1/2", just shy of the trophy class which is over 42". She died on me, so I kept this one. Put it through my smoker...Mmmmm good . Deffinatelyy plan on taking some prisoners at the beach!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

nice muskie.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Nice looking Muskie! Bet those dudes pull good.

Fishing the backwater, oyster beds and marshes in the Carolina/Wrightsville beach area in the early spring, I would think you may do real well with the puppy drum. I've caught a few behind Figure Eight Island around that time from a kayak.
Some of the guys that frequent the kayak forum here were bailing the pups a month or so back from their kayaks around the Wilmington area.
Best of luck.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks! I brought my canoe Nov before last, and paddled across the inlet to the next island. Fished some holes over there from the canoe, and caught a nice skate. Really had to watch the tide, and only did it a couple times, but had fun/caught fish! So far I've caught sheepshead, flounder, mullet, pinfish, pompano, a lizard fish  , and a very small?sea bass?...that skate is the biggest catch Havn't hooked up with a big drum, red, trout, or anything of any real size. I'm hoping this will be the trip! I met a guy on line who took me out casting in his boat one of the days also. We met down near the ramp, and just went fishing together for the day. Have met some nice people on my visits, hope to meet some more on this trip.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Fishing this area.*

I took your post meaning you were heading to Hattie next vacation. But anytime your in the Wilmington, CB, WB area, Try Fort Fisher and its bays. I frequent there and do very good both sides of the beach-Ryan


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I will be at the second house, ocean side, from the 4X4 acces gate to the North beach. Right next door to the pier. If you see a Red Dodge with a decal on the cap that says "P!$$ on work I'd rather go Muskie fishing" then I'm probably standing out front on the beach fishing...or I collapsed in the house from sheer exhaustion from fishing too hard !


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

So what's gonna be going on in a couple weeks? Anything special I should be prepared for...? I'm not familiar with the different species that migrate up and down the coast...and what times of year they do it. It's all pretty straight forward around here.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice fish......*

Great lookin Muskie ya got there.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Redhorse said:


> So what's gonna be going on in a couple weeks? Anything special I should be prepared for...? I'm not familiar with the different species that migrate up and down the coast...and what times of year they do it. It's all pretty straight forward around here.


could be some stripers...puppy drum...or some blues....all depends on the weatrher....if ya got a heaver...that can be a big plus...especially for the stripers....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Red Horse*

Can't speak for the folks down that way,but here in Hatteras,look forward to blowtoads,seamullet,grey trout or specks,few flounder,maybe some small spot,bluefish,pups,and maybe,just maybe with the water temps we've been having,a big drummie.. 

PS hopefully someone from down that way will chime in here,don't know about big drum down that way,but they do catch the rest that time of yr,I'm sure...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Shallow beach there*

That is a shallow beach right in that area. Besides, old man phelps doesnt take to kind to anyone fishing beside his pier. (kidding) 

You might find a blow toad or two, some dogsharks, or skates, adrum or something. You' be better going to the south end and/or fishing in the bays and the waterway.
Not a whole heckavelot going on right around here right now. In fact, I think I may break bad and go north this weekend.
For bait, try any of the usual soft plastic grubs, jigs, and stuff.


----------



## Fishy1 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Yummy!*

Never caught a muskie b4, but it sure does look like a good eatn fish....yummy in my tummy...lol


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

My heaver is a 12' MH Zebco Ocean Side 1100 with a Sportfisher 6100 on it. It's only rated to 25 Lb test and 4oz lure weight, but I've been running 30 Lb power pro, chunking 6 oz regularly...and I'm thinking of switching to 50 Lb power pro for this trip. My favorite saltwater rig is my 7' 6" Kunnan Graphite Competitor MH with a Penn 940 on it, spooled with 30 Lb power pro. I would compare it to some of the "cobe sight casting outfits" you guys have been talking about in that other thread.

Since I'm going to be there for two weeks this time, I figure i'll get a chance to drive at least once or twice to a better spot for surf casting. Rest of the time, I'll be motoring around the seaway in my little bathtub. I'm sure I'll surf cast right out in front of the house...just can't stand not having a line in the water .


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

This is one way to pass the time up here when the water on the lakes and reservoirs gets hard. We caught 7 that day, and lost another 4, all in less than 3 hours. Steelhead taste great fried or smoked!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Carolina Beach*

I think we are headng down on March 31st for the weekend to do a little fishing. We will probably fish the south end. 
If you are still going to be on vacation feel free to e-mail me and we can see if we can catch a fish. 

Mullet


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Tommorow*

We will be out there tommorow, Friday, after 12:00. Blue Dodge dakota, and a ford f 250


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Redhorse...

Hope you have a good trip, an even better catch and that you'll share more pics of your adventures in the Outer Banks upon your return!!

Jim


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

nice steelie...i spent 10 yrs in MI...2 blocks from the mouth of the ausable river...did my share of "hard" water fishing to...walleye and perch are my favorite for eating...almost anything tastes good smoked...even pike...good luck on your trip...


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Pike taste good deep fried if you cut them into steaks. Gut the pike and scale it, put it belly down on your cutting board, and make your steaks about 2-3 vertebrate thick. Dunk'em in beer batter, and fry'm at 350 degrees or a little hotter till their done!
People take to long messing with bony fish before they eat'm!!!:--| 
Get the thing cleaned quick, and cook it! Don't mess around trying to fillet it and git the bones out... pick around the bones when you eat it! Not as pleasant at the table...but things sure do taste better .

I moved a little south a few years back. Don't get much Ice fishing in anymore. The few times I get out in the winter I'm chasin' steelhead. Only perch and walleye I do now is summer time stuff. Perch jerkin' in the morning, trolling stingers for walleye till dark. Should be doing more of it this year...dad says he can put us on Erie 3 times for what it cost for 1 muskie trip (he lives in Sandusky) so looks like I'll be putting some perch and walleye in the freezer this coming summer. Ofcourse I still have to drive a couple hours .

Steelhead came from the Chagrin River...close to Cleveland. They are in there now, but I'm to close to my NC trip to run up there!!


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm heading out this weekend. Probably won't be checking on the board here much after Fiday. If anyone is willing to take a Yankee to their favorite spot on the beach, PM me and I'll give you a # where you can reach me. If you are willing to drive to Ohio for a guided Muskie fishing trip, you can stay at my place, and we'll do our best to get you a fish this summer... !


Dates give or take a day...
Arrival : 19th
Departure: 1st


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Well JimInVa...I won a new digital camera in a raffle for my daughters school over the weekend. Might just be able to get some pics on here in good time. Wife never let me take her digital fishing with me...something about me dropping it in the water and ruining it .
Always had to take a disposible camera, develop the film (whenever), scan it into the computer, etc. Now I'll be able to zip them right onto the net in no time... Let's just hope I get something worth taking a picture of. I'd really like to get a pic of my son getting something on his new surf casting outfit he got for his birthday today. He needs a new fish story...


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Looks like you could get into some early season fish action. I'll be looking for those pics!!

Jim


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Anybody on here got a boat, or know someone with a boat who would be willing to take a stranger out fishing? The little jon boat I'm bringing is certainly not going outside the inlets. I was thinking of bringing my Muskie baits with me in case I hooked up with someone who could get me out there. These baits are WAY to big for anything in the seaway, or the inlets. I can't afford to do a charter service, so I had kinda written the possibility off. After chatting on here with all of you, I thought what the heck, can't hurt to ask. I could certainly help with fuel costs and such...


----------



## cabinetman (Mar 18, 2006)

*reply to redhorse ref. carolina beach fishing*

redhorse, I am planning on going down on the 24th for the weekend. have fished carolina beach for many years. and say you are staying at the next to the last cottage before the pier on ocean side. If so I believe that is where i stayed several years ago. but I like fishing down on the 4x4 side (north) sometime camp there. let me know and maybe we can get together.

cabinetman


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

*Reply to Cabinetman*

It's the next to the last house before the 4X4 gate at the north end...1816 Canal Dr.

Look for the big red Dodge with Ohio plates...


----------



## cabinetman (Mar 18, 2006)

*going fishing*

ok, so you are going to be on canal side. i was on the ocean side. but no matter. I will be down friday night after I get off work at 8pm will take about 3hrs. for me to get there. haven't made any reservations yet, didn't know if I would get a place or just sleep in truck where I'm fishing at. but would like to catch some big drum, did the guy say they caught them at carolina or where. I do know that they said drum had been in the waters all winter there. let me know and we'll try to get together and catch some. send me an e-mail if you can.


----------



## chipotle (Nov 24, 2005)

REDHORSE. ur my kind of fisherman don't worry about what you catch just as long as it is fun I catch trout and bass down here in va and have a lot of fun doing it, but just yern for something bigger like the big drum.I can tell that fishing the salt and not knowing what u are going to or could cacth is the best thing in the world. it could be as simple as a croaker or a shark which are my favorites, to all the other things like skates and dogfish. any way Ihope u have a great time fishing and hopefully have some pics for us FRESH WATER FISHER MEN to see. maybe a real brusier.

p.s. I need help on muskie fishin down here my choice would be a mepps tandem musky killer burn right gold blade with red and white plus the white squirrel tail hair. (MUSKIE fish of a thousand casts) I am on 999


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm at the beach...caught 6 skates Saturday night on the incoming tide. Hitting the waterway with the jon-boat today. 

I've got a very poor connection, so I'll reply to your post upon my return home Chipotle.

Redhorse


----------



## chipotle (Nov 24, 2005)

*no worries*

i know how it is down there with the portable internet didnt much like it. if you can get a signle try rodanthe pier or the OI on the south side always had luck there


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Fishing has been frustrating. Did manage to catch a couple speckled trout casting jigs in the waterway from my jon-boat. Got a small black bass and an eel drifting shrimp and fingermullet in the inlet yesterday. Heading down there right now to cast from the point, and let the kids dig in the sand.


----------



## chipotle (Nov 24, 2005)

*hope u good luck*

never fished the point always heard itwas busy,GLAD U CAUAGHT SOMETHING, it doesnt matter what i catch just as long as it is something


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Well, one more trip to the beach is over. Never really got into any good fishing this time. Weather just didn't cooperate. 

Stats for this trip:

Lost one anchor and rope
Lost a couple rigs
Broke one fishing pole
Damaged one reel

Caught 
7 clear nosed skates
2 speckled trout
1 black bass
1 American eel
1 blue crab

Also gained one fishing partner...

The only person who came out to meet me and fish with me WAS FROM OHIO... 
We fished together 3 days last week, and I'm sure we'll fish together again...I see some Muskies in our future .


----------



## chipotle (Nov 24, 2005)

*good luck*

haven't been to the point yet hOPE it is good for u I don't think my truck can make it I HOPE U AND YOUR KIDS CAN CATCH SOMETHING!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Redhorse,

It sounds like your trip to the beach left you wanting for more. If it helps, I head down there twice each year (Sometime each May & during the week that includes the 4th of July) and always return home wishing I'd caught more fish and could have spent more time.

If you ever find yourself ready for a shorter getaway and decide to visit the Norfolk/Virginia Beach area, give me a shout. In addition to myself, there are plenty of PSYCOs (our local fishing club) who are always looking for an excuse to do some fishing from one of our Chesapeake Bay/ocean beaches or piers.

Jim


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

That is a distinct possibility Jim! I was talking to a buddy last night about making another run out there this Summer or Fall for a 3-4 day weekend of camping and fishing. Was going to head back down to CB just cause I'm starting to get familiar with the area. Havn't fished Virginia for years! Camped at a place a couple years in a row over on the mouth of the Rappahannock and fished from their little pier. Don't remember the name anymore... ...it's been 12-13 yrs or so.

Anyway...here is a picture of the "big catch" of the trip...









That's my log chain hooked to the front of the Volkswagon. Got a little carried away with their "all wheel drive" with street tires on it...guess they thought it was as good as four wheel drive with aggressive tires...NOT... ! Never did find out what they were doing down in the surf. It was low tide, but starting to come in. Don't think they were parked...just driving through the edge of the surf and stopped I guess... ..."CRAP MY NEW CAR IS SINKING". Was about to hook my truck up, but some guy with a winch came by and saved the day. Talk about reeling in a big one!


----------



## PSUPOWER (Dec 1, 2003)

Redhorse said:


> That is a distinct possibility Jim! I was talking to a buddy last night about making another run out there this Summer or Fall for a 3-4 day weekend of camping and fishing. Was going to head back down to CB just cause I'm starting to get familiar with the area. Havn't fished Virginia for years! Camped at a place a couple years in a row over on the mouth of the Rappahannock and fished from their little pier. Don't remember the name anymore... ...it's been 12-13 yrs or so.
> 
> Anyway...here is a picture of the "big catch" of the trip...
> 
> ...


Holy Moly!!!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

HAHAHAHA!

Don't you love people who, through sheer underestimation of their equiptment, put themselves in utterly hilarious positions?

And on a related note:

I know I would probably have a different view if I ever had to be towed like that, but is there anyone else who thinks that the policy regarding the towing of a semi-submerged vehicle whose owners have "jumped ship" should be the same as the policies regarding the towing of a boat that the owner has declared abandoned due to onboard emergency? (ie, the owner would have to pay the "salvager" of the vehicle a salvage fee to regain ownership of said vehicle)

I bet the salvage fee would be pretty hefty for a VW SUV like that one.

LOL

Evan,
aka KFM23


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey Kingfisherman23...I know you can't really tell in that picture, but he's still in there! He was spinning his tires, and turning the wheel while we were winching him out. How about "driver goes down with his car", instead of..."captain goes down with his ship"... .


----------

